

Raspberry Pi webserver, even if its behind NAT - chatman
http://ishan.chattopadhyaya.com/blog/?p=247

======
viraptor
That looks a bit complicated... provided you get a public ip and your router
supports upnp, why not use something like dyndns instead?

